# Devil site got me again!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, my name is Mike and I have a cigar buying problem...

Could someone come over and delete the link to the 'Devil site' for me? I cant bring myself to do it.

I did get them for $70 a savings of $55 though.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice Mike some of my favs too/nice haul


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, i think the virts are the better of the torano line


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice...damn devil site


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

MIKE! Back away from the PC!!

You have my number to get you through the rough parts bro...

Nice, very, very nice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> very nice, i think the virts are the better of the torano line


They're my fav along with the Signature and 1959.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice! My favorite Torano cigar.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up - great price!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Nice pick-up - great price!


My max bid was $73 and I fully expected to loose, but no...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The first part is admitting you have a problem the second is sending at least a couple of those for me to make sure they are not as addicting as they look--


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup Mike


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure how they do it, but you can get some really good deals on that site. It is a problem for us BOTL's


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't worry Dozer it's a good habit. at least thats what I tell myself. Great pickup


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pick Up Mike


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweeet


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

$73 thats a deal I cant blame you!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice pickup--Just go without food for a day


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice pickup--Just go without food for a day


Wow let him just have it huh!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam great pick up and a great price for sure


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I scored a box of robustos from the devil site a while back. damn fine smoke!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Who can argue a $70 savings.LOLOL:brick:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chip19 said:


> I'm not sure how they do it, but you can get some really good deals on that site. It is a problem for us BOTL's


With as many good deals as there are. There just as many people paying over retail. I see it all the time. What really drives me nuts is the Colibri butane. On CI they are two for $8. I wont bid more than $3 a can but I keep getting out bid by people paying $5 a can. makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

nice box


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I dropped in to C-Bid a couple of weeks ago just to browse. Wound up bidding on 3 items, and won 1. Be careful. this place is adictive and fun.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah that site is rough. It is filled with offers you just can not pass up.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Mike, Ill tell you (and the rest of you) how to get over your Devil site addiction. Remove yourself far, faw away from the source. Move down to Australia with me! CBid wont ship here. Saving me alot of money.

Unless, you bid (that is if you moved here) have them shipped to a friend in USA, and have that friend ship them to you.... Hmmm


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Dozer I can fix your problem. Change your shipping address to 

Mike Gonzales
3644 Phillip Ave.
Clovis, CA. 93612


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Never tried them, but they do look good!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Dozer I can fix your problem. Change your shipping address to
> 
> Mike Gonzales
> 3644 Phillip Ave.
> Clovis, CA. 93612


HAHAHAH!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...mike...your alright...love those sticks...great pickup. I have an account on that site too...and I USE IT!!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

I love Torano's, thats a great deal! Enjoy them smokes bro


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul, Mike!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Mike,
I was bidding on that box!!!!!!
Great pickup.


----------

